# Is cancel still taking hours and days to come back



## Sandy VDH (Jun 28, 2017)

I just booked something an hour ago, NO upgrade available, an hour later there is an upgrade of course.  

How long is cancel taking now still hours or days or NEVER.  

I am cancelling the smallest unit available at the resort.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't think anyone, including VCs, have any idea. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 28, 2017)

Wish the upgrade system would hurry up and be fixed.  It would be nice to book a one-bedroom suite and you wake up and VOILA it's a two bedroom.


----------



## wanderround (Jun 28, 2017)

cyseitz said:


> Wish the upgrade system would hurry up and be fixed.  It would be nice to book a one-bedroom suite and you wake up and VOILA it's a two bedroom.


 
I wish the ability to book would come back.


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 28, 2017)

wanderround said:


> I wish the ability to book would come back.


Yeah..I guess I should wish for that first..lol


----------



## jebloomquist (Jun 29, 2017)

I wish that my account would come back. When the new system went into affect, I was able to login for about 3 days. Then I started to receive this message and still do.



I have called Wyndham several times and each time I am told that "someone" is working on it, as well as for several other owners whose accounts are unavailable.

I guess that I have several million points just wasting away in Margaritaville.

Does anyone know of a Wyndham department to call to get real action to solve this situation? 

I am planning to attend the annual meeting. I will be staying at Bonnet Creek and would enjoy meeting any TUG members to share experiences and libation.

Jim


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 29, 2017)

jebloomquist said:


> I wish that my account would come back. When the new system went into affect, I was able to login for about 3 days. Then I started to receive this message and still do.
> View attachment 4220
> I have called Wyndham several times and each time I am told that "someone" is working on it, as well as for several other owners whose accounts are unavailable.
> 
> ...


Not a Wyndham department but reportedly gets action:

Bureau of Compliance

Division of Florida Condominiums, Timeshares & Mobile Homes

400 W. Robinson Street, Suite N-908

Orlando, FL 32801


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 29, 2017)

cyseitz said:


> Yeah..I guess I should wish for that first..lol


I tried 4 times to book something today and couldn't...just get the great spinning globe until it times out.  I've been literally out of the country for 3 weeks and this is the first time I have  logged on in a month.....can we not book on line at all now? Do I have to call to book something?


----------



## frankf3 (Jun 29, 2017)

wanderround said:


> I wish the ability to book would come back.



It's (almost) shocking how low our expectations have fallen!


----------



## Mary W (Jun 29, 2017)

It might be worth trying different browsers.  I can see inventory for some resorts when I use Chrome, but for others I get the spinning circle, or nothing at all.  For these other resorts, I can see the inventory when I log in using Internet Explorer.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 29, 2017)

Deb from NC said:


> I tried 4 times to book something today and couldn't...just get the great spinning globe until it times out.  I've been literally out of the country for 3 weeks and this is the first time I have  logged on in a month.....can we not book on line at all now? Do I have to call to book something?



Definitely try a different browse . Also, clear all your caches from whatever browsers you use.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 29, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Definitely try a different browse . Also, clear all your caches from whatever browsers you use.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.....


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 29, 2017)

How can you tell if you cancel something and then you see the same reservation that it is the one you canceled for sure?  Just wondering.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2017)

cyseitz said:


> How can you tell if you cancel something and then you see the same reservation that it is the one you canceled for sure?  Just wondering.



you don't, but if there was nothing before and the same days available show up within some reasonable timeframe, then maybe.  

I have booked and cancelled JUST to to track and see if the inventory shows up, and even 1 BRs which are the smallest at the resort, NEVER did return, and I checked hourly for 36 hours, except for a few hours between 2 am and 6 am.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 30, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> you don't, but if there was nothing before and the same days available show up within some reasonable timeframe, then maybe.
> 
> I have booked and cancelled JUST to to track and see if the inventory shows up, and even 1 BRs which are the smallest at the resort, NEVER did return, and I checked hourly for 36 hours, except for a few hours between 2 am and 6 am.


I'm not seeing things come back.  I have tried a few locations.  Was just playing with another one (that hasn't come back from cancelling at 10:50pm).  It's 11.11pm (CT) and now the system is down for maintenance.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 30, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I'm not seeing things come back.  I have tried a few locations.  Was just playing with another one (that hasn't come back from cancelling at 10:50pm).  It's 11.11pm (CT) and now the system is down for maintenance.


At 4:30 am my 3 bedroom was back that I cancelled at 10:50pm. I was able to book a 2 bedroom and instant upgrade to the 3 bedroom.  However there are more 3 bedrooms, so who knows if it's mine or another.   Earlier yesterday I cancelled a 4 BR Pres and never did see it come back (July 29 - Aug1 - anyone here get it)?  This is Bonnet Creek.  So still not getting warm fuzzies on stuff coming back or able to figure out if/when they do?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> At 4:30 am my 3 bedroom was back that I cancelled at 10:50pm. I was able to book a 2 bedroom and instant upgrade to the 3 bedroom.  However there are more 3 bedrooms, so who knows if it's mine or another.   Earlier yesterday I cancelled a 4 BR Pres and never did see it come back (July 29 - Aug1 - anymore here get it)?  This is Bonnet Creek.  So still not getting warm fuzzies on stuff coming back or able to figure out if/when they do?



The system is so whacked.  Wyndham is so stupid with the new website.  It is so wrong, on so many levels, I can't believe it is deliberately bad everywhere, but rather the project team are just inept.


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 30, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> At 4:30 am my 3 bedroom was back that I cancelled at 10:50pm. I was able to book a 2 bedroom and instant upgrade to the 3 bedroom.  However there are more 3 bedrooms, so who knows if it's mine or another.   Earlier yesterday I cancelled a 4 BR Pres and never did see it come back (July 29 - Aug1 - anyone here get it)?  This is Bonnet Creek.  So still not getting warm fuzzies on stuff coming back or able to figure out if/when they do?


Do you find that there is more inventory at 4:30 AM than you will see at other times of the day?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 30, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Definitely try a different browse . Also, clear all your caches from whatever browsers you use.



I'm able to see inventory, but when I try to book something it gets hung up when  I click the "complete" button.  Ive gotten to that point 5 time...so frustrating!  I've tried chrome and explorer, also cleared caches.  It times out every time and I can't book the unit.  Any advice? I tried calling and the wait time was over 60 minutes so just hung up!!!!


----------



## Braindead (Jun 30, 2017)

Deb from NC said:


> I'm able to see inventory, but when I try to book something it gets hung up when  I click the "complete" button.  Ive gotten to that point 5 time...so frustrating!  I've tried chrome and explorer, also cleared caches.  It times out every time and I can't book the unit.  Any advice? I tried calling and the wait time was over 60 minutes so just hung up!!!!


Call the non VIP reservation line. Then ext.3 then ext.2.
Usually on hold less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 30, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Call the non VIP reservation line. Then ext.3 then ext.2.
> Usually on hold less than 10 minutes.


Thanks...can you give me that phone number?


----------



## SherryFingerlin (Jun 30, 2017)

We booked Bonnet Creek on May 23, and have yet to get an upgrade. We are Platinum. Why are people who are booking after me getting upgrades? I am so angry with this new system.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 30, 2017)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks...can you give me that phone number?


Non-VIP reservation line is 800-251-8736.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 30, 2017)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks...can you give me that phone number?


800-251-8736


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 30, 2017)

cyseitz said:


> Do you find that there is more inventory at 4:30 AM than you will see at other times of the day?


I don't think so.  My 3 bedroom was there this morning (however the system went down 20 min after I cancelled it last night, so hard telling). 
I have seen other things in the afternoon that I don't think were there earlier. 
I have to say I miss having one or two optimum times to look for something (as the goal, I'm sure for most of us) is to minimize the time spent on their website.  It was before, lord knows it is now!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 30, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Call the non VIP reservation line. Then ext.3 then ext.2.
> Usually on hold less than 10 minutes.


Gotta love that the non VIP line has less hold time.


----------



## luvNMB52 (Jun 30, 2017)

I cancelled a 4 BR cottage reservation at The Cottages (Myrtle Beach) that was over the Thanksgiving holiday (Nov. 22-26).  Out of curiosity, I checked back to see if it would come back and it never did.  NO availability is showing for November at The Cottages.  I even checked Extra Holidays, but didn't see it there either.  I guess someone could have gotten it (esp. since it is around the holiday), but I did check several times after cancelling it.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 30, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Gotta love that the non VIP line has less hold time.



Kind of makes sense, they don't have people calling that line to complain about not getting upgrades.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Gotta love that the non VIP line has less hold time.





nicemann said:


> Kind of makes sense, they don't have people calling that line to complain about not getting upgrades.



No ... that might be part of the Sales "think-tank"  program... non-VIPs have fewer issues, can get some great resort bookings at FULL POINT value and after awhile the family outgrows the Studio or 1BDR unit. Now, they can be SOLD MORE developer points, benefit starting with the SAME 25% off plus unit upgrades at the 30 days before check.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 4, 2017)

I spoke to a VC yesterday (another 2 hour call) who said cancellations come back in seconds. Upon further quizzing realized she was speaking about the old system and had not had a chance to cancel using the new system.  She was just as nice as could be.  

I'm not seeing things come back the same day.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 5, 2017)

I tried to cancel & rebook recently for 2 units at Lake Lure for Aug. (at about 58 days out).  Neither one ever showed up again.  I would have thought a 1 bedroom would have shown up if someone got the upgrade to the 2 bedroom I cancelled, but that didn't even show up.  Guess the good old days are gone!


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 6, 2017)

I suspect that have a routine that grabs inventory for the nightly upgrade process to match to. And while they thought to disable the nightly upgrade process, they failed to disable the process that grabs inventory.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 30, 2017)

Cancellation processing is still a mystery.  

I cancelled the smallest unit available at a resort.  Even those don't come back at times, and clearly there is no upgrade processing on that type of unit. 

I still there there is a no rhyme or reason method in place to twart the cancel and rebook.  But if the darn upgrade processing worked, I would not be trying to do this manually.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2017)

Our account is "Not available at this time."  

Twiddling our thumbs, waiting for it to come back.  It's now been 5 days.  Before this, we couldn't book anything.  We would get to the final screen and the captcha options, then click to book, and nothing.  

Our daughter talked to someone who was kind.  He said there is a special team working on some issues with various accounts, ours being one of them.  We will soon see.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 30, 2017)

I have been talking with Wyndham frequently since May when the new system went into effect. 

I am still getting the following message when I attempt to login that I have been getting since May.




Now there supposedly is an OS Priority Team investigating the problems. I have talked with Stephanie, Bernadette, and have not been able to connect with Sam. They have issued new passwords to me which do not work. There has to be some switch deep in the system which has turned my account access off. Hopefully someone, before I die, can fix this. I don't want to pass this problem on to my heirs.

The only improvement thus far is that I have put in so many tickets on this that they are now calling me, so I don't have the 60+ minutes wait.

Jim


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 30, 2017)

jebloomquist said:


> I have been talking with Wyndham frequently since May when the new system went into effect.
> 
> I am still getting the following message when I attempt to login that I have been getting since May.
> View attachment 4404
> ...



When The Great Debacle was dropped on us May 19 was there anything new going on in your account as far as contracts go? What about changes (adding names, subtracting names, change of address or phone number,etc)? Is your account in a trust or LLC? Did you pool any points before the changeover.

If you answer "yes" to any of these that is probably the source of your problem. Seems everybody who has a problem with access has had one of those occurrences with their account. I can't believe that Wyndham hasn't gotten this straightened out yet.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 30, 2017)

I just got a chuck of my point restored to right future pools.  I pooled everything before the crap was delivered on May 20.  However any reservation I made in the old system (using pooled points), which was brought over to the new system, and then later cancelled, those points ALWAYS got returned as 2017 Regular User year.

OC can see that they were booked with pooled points, but the system just doesn't see it.  So they moved about 350K back to the right bucket.

I may still manage to end up with a few left in 2017, because of bookings I am holding that were make with those returned points.  So if I cancel I will have 2017 points back again.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 30, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> When The Great Debacle was dropped on us May 19 was there anything new going on in your account as far as contracts go? What about changes (adding names, subtracting names, change of address or phone number,etc)? Is your account in a trust or LLC? Did you pool any points before the changeover.
> 
> If you answer "yes" to any of these that is probably the source of your problem. Seems everybody who has a problem with access has had one of those occurrences with their account. I can't believe that Wyndham hasn't gotten this straightened out yet.



You may be on to something here.

I did pool some points either shortly before or after the new system was forced upon us. It was roughly in that time frame.

However, an even higher potential problem might have occurred when one of the co-owners created their own login ID in the new system. I think that I could still get on for awhile, but then it stopped. 

Jim


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 30, 2017)

jebloomquist said:


> You may be on to something here.
> 
> I did pool some points either shortly before or after the new system was forced upon us. It was roughly in that time frame.
> 
> ...



Can the co owner still get on? Have them check to see that all the owners are listed the same way they were before the change. Or, if they cannot get on, have owner care check to see that the owner list matches exactly to the old system. If it doesn't that is almost certainly the reason for the lockout.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 31, 2017)

jebloomquist said:


> I have been talking with Wyndham frequently since May when the new system went into effect.
> 
> I am still getting the following message when I attempt to login that I have been getting since May.
> View attachment 4404
> ...



I was out of my account for a while when the new site first started. Then all was well. This week I called to ask a question, and now I am out again.  Last week, I did accounting on the account, and all seemed OK, so I have no idea what is up now.  I wish they would at least do the courtesy of telling me what is going on instead of just locking me out and telling me it will be a while.  I didn't create whatever issue is happening, so I shouldn't be blocked out.  At least say that something goofy is going on with my points or something.


----------



## ilya (Jul 31, 2017)

Same thing has happened to me. Every time I call in something goes wrong with my account. From what I can see it is intentional..


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 31, 2017)

ilya said:


> Same thing has happened to me. Every time I call in something goes wrong with my account. From what I can see it is intentional..



It is crazy. I called to ask about potentially adding a day to a reservation. They said it couldn't be done before 14 days, I thanked them and was very polite. It was a totally pleasant call, then BOOM!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2017)

I just got my points all fixed up.  I booked something and cancelled, and this time the points just did not reappear at all in my account. 

On the other hand I had a cancellation that came back almost immediately. 

Wyndham giveth and taketh away.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I just got my points all fixed up.  I booked something and cancelled, and this time the points just did not reappear at all in my account.
> 
> On the other hand I had a cancellation that came back almost immediately.
> 
> Wyndham giveth and taketh away.



Are you saying the points came back immediately or the reservation came back so you could rebook ?

And was it the smallest unit at the resort or something bigger?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Are you saying the points came back immediately or the reservation came back so you could rebook ?
> 
> And was it the smallest unit at the resort or something bigger?




Reservation came back immediately, it was a small unit.  Over the weekend I waited all weekend and never saw the cancellation of the smallest unit back in inventory. 

Points were AWOL from one of my pooled buckets for about 2 hours.  The current use year update the points almost immediately.  Pool future bucket took a lot longer to post.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Reservation came back immediately, it was a small unit.  Over the weekend I waited all weekend and never say the cancellation of the smallest unit back in inventory.
> 
> Points were AWOL from one of my pooled buckets for about 2 hours.  The current use year update the points almost immediately.  Pool future bucket took a lot longer to post.



Thanks


----------



## north (Aug 1, 2017)

Yesterday, I cancelled a 2 BRD and a 3 BRD for the end of September at Glacier Canyon.  The 2 BRD never came back, but the 3 BRD came back almost immediatly.


----------

